# HELP! Peeing a lot/not sweating?



## Loosewolf (Oct 31, 2008)

Not being a vet by any means, here's the thoughts I have..
Even though it appears She's not in heat, it is the time of year for that to start up, and Polyurea is a factor in that. 
Your other options are many, from urinary infections, kidney, can't say anything for sure. What I would say you can do, if this hasn't cleared up by tomorrow, is get a clear mason-jar type CLEAN container, and before your vet visits, see if you can collect a urine sample, ensuring the vet can have it should he need it. It may save diagnostic time.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, I'm thinking it's not heat because there were several times that she tried to urinate but couldn't. :\

But I'll check on her tomorrow and see how she's doing, and try to get a urine sample.

Thanks.


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

A mare in heat can sometimes present as having to pee but can't. They'll squat and wink and ickyness but won't actually pee. My mare is sadly a master of this. If you are concerned through, get a sample and contact your vet.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

There was no ickyness, and no winking. She also really shouldn't be in heat this early. I contacted my vet, and if Daisy doesn't improve by tomorrow, he said to bring her in. 

I'm just wondering if her not sweating could be related to her excess urination. She's also not drinking any water, which concerns me.


----------



## Loosewolf (Oct 31, 2008)

After consulting my various vet-books, I find that sodium levels play an Important part in water Intake. Horses have a slower ability to know Internally when they actually NEED to drink, as opposed to humans. Salt blocks are obviously one of the ways we get them to Intake more (or the right amount).

One suggestion, although by the time you are reading this will be kind of late, is to flavor the water. It's been known to help.. I didn't read on to what flavors though..It's entirely possible you have more than one condition going on with your Horse. Would you mind posting back as to what you find?

Thanks -Lw


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

If you don't think it's heat then you need to have a vet out to examine her.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Loosewolf - Thanks for the info. What I'm thinking is that she has a bladder infection of sorts, and her body's response is to flush out her system by urinating, and then she didn't drink enough water to compensate for the excess urination. She seemed to drink more last night and today, and I'm taking her into the vet tomorrow morning. Degydration would account for her not sweating, too. I'll definitely let you know what he has to say. Thanks for helping!

Ryle - My vet was contacted prior to my posting this. I was told to watch her closely and monitor her water intake before bringing her in. She has an appointment tomorrow morning.


*UPDATE:* I kept her stalled last night so I could monitor how much she ate, how much water she drank, and how much she pooped/urinated. She ate well and drank well, but only pooped once throughout the night, a small amount. This morning I turned her out to let her stretch her legs, and when I came to check on her this afternoon, she was acting not like herself at all. She was moping around, and hanging her head on my shoulder, with her eyes half closed. Just generally lethargic. I fed her and she ate well, and continued to drink, and she perked up a bit. She also pooped quite a few times, so that's good. She still just wasn't herself, so I scheduled an appointment for tomorrow morning, and I'll let you guys know what I find. Thanks to those who helped.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hmm... the fact that she's lethargic reminds me of how my mare was when she colicked. Yet, that doesn't go in line with your horse wanting to eat and she pooped, so that is good. Did her manure look normal? I would definitely get the vet out asap. Your horse is telling you something, if she's mopey. She's not feeling well.

Hope she feels better! Let us know how it goes. :wink:


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, she isn't acting colicky or anything. And yes, her poop looked completely normal, so that's a good sign. Being dehydrated would account for the fatigue today, so I'm betting that's what's happening. But we'll know more in the morning when she goes to the vet. I'll keep everyone posted. :]


----------



## Loosewolf (Oct 31, 2008)

I discover early on in my human medical training, there are Indeed a lot of common things we share with our Equine friends. I also discovered later on that having Veterinary medical text handy at least gives me better Insight to what may be going on, and how to handle early Intervention, where appropriate. 

You are most welcome, and I absolutely do want to know what the outcome is.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm hoping everything turns out ok. :] Sent you a friend request!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, all the blood work came back negative. Dr. Able said her thyroid was off a little bit, but nothing else. However, he suspected a bladder infection, so he put her on an antibiotic for that. She seems to be back to her old self today. :]

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

i'm glad to hear she is doing well!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you! It's good to see her back to normal - that was scary!


----------



## Loosewolf (Oct 31, 2008)

Keep an eye on Her for a week or so, and I am very happy for you two.

On a side thought, when it was mentioned that the was " little or no sweat", I began to wonder what chance there was with heat Issues.
Then I remembered, it's always a good Idea (with warm weather around the corner) to have a rectal thermometer. Great idea to have on trails or summer showing. Normal temp runs approx. 100-101 F...above 103, your getting your warning ..105+ DANGER...Maybe that was common knowledge, still.
Words to the wise...I believe everyone should know more on heat exhaustion/stroke. 

-Lw


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you for the good advice Lw! I am also -quite- happy that Miss Daisy is feeling better. Don't know what I would do if something happened to her.

I thought that perhaps there was a heat exhaustion problem at first, but her nostrils weren't flaring, and she wasn't feverish to the touch. She was breathing quite normally and her heart rate was normal as well. Also, it was 69 degrees outside, and our ride consisted of walking and minimal trotting. I live in Texas, and she's never had any problem with the 100+ degree summers. 

Though I will definitely invest in a rectal thermometer for the future! :]


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Glad to hear everything turned out okay!


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm glad she is better. 
I would just keep an eye on her and take not of any other "off" behavior or signs. Her thyroid being a bit "off" and having a sweating issue might be signs that there is a metabolic issue going on so it's something to keep in the back of your mind in case things that you see start adding up.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Yay! I'm so glad she's okay!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm glad she's ok too. We're still waiting a few more tests from the Vet, and he should be addressing the thyroid issue. :]


----------

